
Gif2png 3.0: Code Ported to Go - ingve
http://www.catb.org/esr/gif2png/
======
martin-t
I'd like to point out the previous version written in C might have multiple
vulnerabilities. The author has shown complete disregard for security, closed
issues reporting them [1-3] and tried to make fuzzing harder [4].

[1]:
[https://gitlab.com/esr/gif2png/issues/5](https://gitlab.com/esr/gif2png/issues/5)
[2]:
[https://gitlab.com/esr/gif2png/issues/6](https://gitlab.com/esr/gif2png/issues/6)
[3]:
[https://gitlab.com/esr/gif2png/issues/7](https://gitlab.com/esr/gif2png/issues/7)
[4]:
[https://gitlab.com/esr/gif2png/commit/a8a761561b2a071e7452a0...](https://gitlab.com/esr/gif2png/commit/a8a761561b2a071e7452a00868efd5bdf795c443)

He also seems to think (potential) UB is an issue with the optimizer instead
of his code as indicated by this comment:
[https://gitlab.com/esr/gif2png/issues/1#note_150727440](https://gitlab.com/esr/gif2png/issues/1#note_150727440)

